# Plastic cutting board



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried putting a blood groove in a plastic cutting board,, if so how do I go about it? I do not have a plunge router so I thought I may try it on a router table a friend has one I can use.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mstrfnsh said:


> Has anyone tried putting a blood groove in a plastic cutting board,, if so how do I go about it? I do not have a plunge router so I thought I may try it on a router table a friend has one I can use.


Many plastics machine as easily as wood. You might need to turn the speed on your router down to keep from melting the plastic. 

This is one job that a router table won't help with as far as I can see. You either need to use a pattern with a brass guide or put a frame around the board to guide you. It will work much better with a plunge. You can cut the groove without one but it will be hard to start the groove without a little wobble in it.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I ended up using the table to do it and it came out pretty darn good. what I did was mark out the start/stop points on all four corners, then marked the cutter width on the fence. I set the depth of cut with my depth gauge.Then when I started to cut the groove I just lined up the starting lines and eased the board down onto the cutter,when the stop point lines lined up I tilted the board up off the cutter. Just repeated the process for all the sides. So my first real project came out well. Also I used the fence the make the outside to groove distance the same all around the edge of the board.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

+1 on Charles' post.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mstrfnsh said:


> Well, I ended up using the table to do it and it came out pretty darn good. what I did was mark out the start/stop points on all four corners, then marked the cutter width on the fence. I set the depth of cut with my depth gauge.Then when I started to cut the groove I just lined up the starting lines and eased the board down onto the cutter,when the stop point lines lined up I tilted the board up off the cutter. Just repeated the process for all the sides. So my first real project came out well. Also I used the fence the make the outside to groove distance the same all around the edge of the board.


I'm glad it worked out for you Al. I usually try to discourage any one from doing an operation on a router table where they have to lower the work onto a spinning bit. There is always a risk that the bit may hook the wood and pull the work harder than you can control it and since you usually have a pretty good grip on the piece it means that your hand will get pulled with it, possibly into the bit. You have quite a few years experience with operating machinery, a round nosed bit isn't as likely to grab the piece as some other bits might be, and you were machining plastic and not wood so you made it work. There have been some members who posted pictures of their fingers after returning from the hospital and they all said the same thing. "I know it didn't seem like a good idea but..."

If you are serious about routing you should look at a plunge router purchase. Many jobs can be done easier and safer with a plunge. Harry Sinclair (Harrysin) has some very good tutorials on using guide bushings here on the site.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses all, I have plans to get a plunge router sometime soon as I can already see it is the way to go for a lot of operations. I have looked at the postings and tutorials and wish I would have found this site before I bought the router I did. I suppose that is why hindsight is always 20 20. Al


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

mstrfnsh said:


> Well, I ended up using the table to do it and it came out pretty darn good. what I did was mark out the start/stop points on all four corners, then marked the cutter width on the fence. I set the depth of cut with my depth gauge.Then when I started to cut the groove I just lined up the starting lines and eased the board down onto the cutter,when the stop point lines lined up I tilted the board up off the cutter. Just repeated the process for all the sides. So my first real project came out well. Also I used the fence the make the outside to groove distance the same all around the edge of the board.


Al, how about posting a picture to show us your talents?


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

williamm said:


> Al, how about posting a picture to show us your talents?


To tell you the truth I'am not very good with computers and really do not know how to post a picture.:'(


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

mstrfnsh said:


> To tell you the truth I'am not very good with computers and really do not know how to post a picture.:'(


Here are some instructions which I copied from the forum. It is attached to every reply window at the bottom of the screen. I hope this will help because a picture is worth a thousand words, so they say :

When you make a new post or thread on Router Forums, you can attach files to either to provide additional information about the content of your post. 

To attach a file to your post/thread, simply scroll to the bottom of the "New Reply" or "New Thread" page and click the "Manage Attachments" button found under the "Attachments" heading. Once pressed, a window will pop up (Note: If you have a pop-up blocker enabled, you may have to disable your blocker so the attachment window may open).


The above is what the Attachment Upload window looks like. If you would like to upload an attachment from your computer simply select the "Browse" button, like shown above. Alternatively you may upload an attachment from a URL, simply paste the web address to the attachment in the field under the category "Upload File from a URL" and then press "Upload".

If you require additional assistance, please view the guide article on this topic located here. Or you may post your questions to the staff and community administration here in our Forum Help section.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, Bill. I will take a picture today and see if I can post it. Al
Let see if it workshttp://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64777&stc=1&d=1378726844

Wow, I can not believe it I did it. Put a picture on here. Thanks again Bill. Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mstrfnsh said:


> Thanks, Bill. I will take a picture today and see if I can post it. Al
> Let see if it workshttp://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64777&stc=1&d=1378726844
> 
> Wow, I can not believe it I did it. Put a picture on here. Thanks again Bill. Al


A good result, Al.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks James, this job is really easy for most of you I'am sure,since it was my first ever real job I had been thinking of how I was going to do for days before I finally had it worked out in my mind. right now I will be saving for a more powerful router and planing a table for it. I believe this first table will be just plywood until I get the hang of it. Al


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a really great job you did there. 

When I come across a new procedure I have to learn in a project, I usually sit on it a couple of days while I toss it around in my brain. For me it is a fear of screwing up. But I finally get around to it and because of all the planning involved, it "usually" works out pretty well.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Al.

As Mike writes, a picture worths more than 1000 words.

Very nice cutting board.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

williamm said:


> Looks like a really great job you did there.
> 
> When I come across a new procedure I have to learn in a project, I usually sit on it a couple of days while I toss it around in my brain. For me it is a fear of screwing up. But I finally get around to it and because of all the planning involved, it "usually" works out pretty well.


My thoughts exactly.:agree:


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Al.
> 
> As Mike writes, a picture worths more than 1000 words.
> 
> Very nice cutting board.


Thanks, now to start some wood work. Soon I hope.


----------

